# Horse Mint (Wild Peppermint)



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Does anyone have any knowledge or experience with Horse Mint? In the past we have used it like peppermint but this year it is too strong to make tea out of. One leaf on your tongue and you will be looking for water, burns. Some of the fields around here are completely purple with the blooms.

I have done some homework and found that the Thymol in it is an Expectorant with antimicrobial properties applied topically. 

I have been cutting down a thorn bush and used a rinse on my hands and arms to wash the thorn scratches and if yo can put up with the strong "Expectorant" smell, it is quite soothing.

Are their any other uses anyone can think of?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

First ... lets see if what you call Horse Mint and what I call Horsemint are the same plant ... Around here bee balm, horsemint, oswego tea, and bergamot are one and the same.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monarda

In W.Va. it is a true wild peppermint ...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peppermint


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I checked my wild plant book and came up with another ...

And Peterson has it as Spotted beebalm, Spotted horsemint, Horsemint

http://www.wildflower.org/plants/result.php?id_plant=MOPU


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Thymol is quite antiseptic. It is a major ingredient in those Listerine type mouthwashes due to that property. It would also be good as a wash for antispectic properties, too. Maybe it is a little strong tasting, but good medicine often is....


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

*Andi said:


> I checked my wild plant book and came up with another ...
> 
> And Peterson has it as Spotted beebalm, Spotted horsemint, Horsemint
> 
> http://www.wildflower.org/plants/result.php?id_plant=MOPU


YUP, thats it! I know it is not true Peppermint but thats what alot of people around here call it, some call it lemon mint also cant figure that one out either.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

kappydell said:


> Thymol is quite antiseptic. It is a major ingredient in those Listerine type mouthwashes due to that property. It would also be good as a wash for antispectic properties, too. Maybe it is a little strong tasting, but good medicine often is....


The stuff growing this year is the stronges I have ever seen, it is very high in thymol.

Last year it was fairly mild and when you boiled it it made the entire house smell like peppermint. My oldest DD thought I had turned into an "Essential Oil Junkie,not that their is anything wrong with essential oils, I just dont enjoy them as some do.

When I rinsed my hands and arms with it last night(cut and scrached by thorns), it was really soothing after the sting wore off.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Sorry, I checked my books and recipes and they take me back to Bee Balm ... (my oswego tea. )

You will have to let us know what you so with it ...


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

*Andi said:


> Sorry, I checked my books and recipes and they take me back to Bee Balm ... (my oswego tea. )
> 
> You will have to let us know what you so with it ...


Will Do!

I have already used it as a kid repellent, When I boiled up a batch for the "rinse" all the kids left the house!

It smelled just like "Vicks Vapor Rub".


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for the smile!


----------

